# Rocky M Switch und Umwerfer



## jumbo01 (4. Juni 2006)

HAllo Leute!

Hab da mal ne klitze kleine Frage 
Mein Kollege hat sich einen RM Switch Rahmen gekäuft! Nun stellt sich aber die Frage wo da der Umwerfer montiert wird ? Gibt es da spezielle Umwerfer und Kurbeln und wenn ja wo bekommt man so etwas ??
Ich danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe !!!

Greetz Jumbo 01

http://people.freenet.de/lollymann/switsch.JPG


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
dort wo immer ein Umwerfer angebracht wird!
Über dem Innenlager der Kurbel. 
Du musst aber einen Topswing Umwerfer nehmen.
Ihr müsst euch aber nicht dran stören das das Rohr nicht rund ist!
Du kannst aber auch ein X-Type Umwerfer von Shimano kaufen, der wird mit dem Innenlager befestigt, dann wird es aber problematisch wenn dein Kumpel eine Kettenführung fahren will.
Schöne Pfingsten
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumbo01 (4. Juni 2006)

Jau dachte ich mir Danke!

Hast du den Rahmen etwa auch? kannst mir vielleicht noch sagen was für einen Durchmesser der Umwerfer haben muß? mann kann das ziemlich schwer messen ?!?!?!

Danke and greetz


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2006)

Nein habe diesen Rahmen nicht! 
Wieso schwer zu messen????? 
Messschieber nehmen und messen! Ich würde die breitere Seite messen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## jumbo01 (4. Juni 2006)

HE<y!
Das Problem ist, das das Rohr nicht nur Eckig ist, sondern auch noch Rechteckig! das ganze ist 16 mm * 20 mm! wenn ich also dort einen "normalen" Umwerfer dran schraube, hat das Teil nur an 2 Punkten auflager! Das kann doch nicht ganz richtig sein, bzw denke ich das hält doch nicht oder???

Guckt mal das Foto, wenn man da was erkennen kann:


http://people.freenet.de/lollymann/IMG_5357.JPG


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
beim Kauf sollten da eigentlich so zwei Halbschalen dabei gewesen sein, die, um diese Strebe gelegt, die Haltemöglichkeit für die Umwerferschelle ergeben. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## jumbo01 (5. Juni 2006)

Aha! Das erklärt einiges ! Die Halb-Schalen allerdings waren nicht dabei !Da müssen wir wohl den Händler nochmal kontaktieren! Falls die dort nicht zu bekommen sind, wo könnte man welche ordern? Hat da einer eine Idee??? Finde ich auf jeden Fall eine plausiebele Antwort !
Trotz alle dem, sollte jemand diesen Rahmen besitzen, wäre es nett, er könne mal das Schellenmaß des Umwerfers durchgeben, dann kann man den schon mal besorgen, bis die Halbschalen am Start sind!

1000 Dank schon einmal.... Greetz


----------



## meth3434 (5. Juni 2006)

Also die Sache mit den beiden Halbschalen ist definitv richtig und wo man die herbekommt ist eigentlich nicht besonders schwer: bei einem Bikeladen der Rocky führt (weiss nicht wo du herkommst, aber der Rösch in München hat die Teile definitiv!) oder eben ganz einfach bei Bikeaction (falls dus nicht weisst: rocky importeur für deutschland)! Das ding sollte eigentlich keine 5 kosten,aber... naja egal ! 

Wenn du morgen bei Bikeaction anrufst um die Schellen zu bestellen fragst du am besten auch gleich welches Umwerfer maß sich daraus ergibt, ich hab leider keine Schieblehre sonst würd ich schnell nachmessen!

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben und poste doch mal Bilder wenn das Bike fertig ist!


----------



## jumbo01 (5. Juni 2006)

Ja 1000 Dank! Werden mal sehen das man Morgen an die Teile kommt, bzw bestellt! HAst auf jeden Fall geholfen! Und Fotos posten wenn`s aufgebaut ist  - ist ehrensache 

EDIT: Hey Danke! Die Halbschalen haben sich aufgefunden ... 10000 Dank für Eure Hilfe

Greetz


----------

